# PA Supersport Wheel Sealant - Thoughts?



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Good afternoon all!

Ive found myself half tempted to dabble in some Polish Angel, namely Supersport PTFE and wondered what people who've tried it think. Cant seem to find a great deal of info on it. 

Would you recommend it and why?

Will be going on as a standalone, ie wheels have nothing on them at the minute except the bi weekly Wetcoat.

Would be looking for a product with good water behaviour (been spoilt by Cancoat..), ease of use and decent durability (maybe 2-4 months?). 

My current alternative would be Cancoat itself, wonder how this stacks up against it? Durability, water behaviour, cleaning etc. 

Open to any suggestions!

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Cancoat will outlast PA SS on wheels and it's so versatile if you have it already.

Supersport is more forgiving to use (neither are tricky tbh... Cancoat requires more prep and cure time), but Supersport gives a much sharper look to black and dark metallic alloys that is very hard to quantify, water behaviour is as good.

As long as you're not using harsh cleaners regularly you'll get 1-2 months from a single coat. I am using it over Cancoat at the moment and it's an epic combo.


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

As mentioned, not super longevity but just adds a little extra 'something' to all of our wheels, which are coated. Chrome, painted...stuff looks great. I like it.


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks for your thoughts guys, it is appreciated!

Sounds very promising, if it as easy as it sounds i wouldnt even mind topping every month or two to be honest!

Im only maintaining 2 sets of wheels so hoping 100ml will cover me for a year +?

Very tempted to get it to chuck on over winter, with the intention of getting Cancoat on them come Spring time as Atbalfour mentioned.

Might sound strange but would it have an effect on matte black wheels?

Also now wondering if there is any alternatives that offer a little more edge on durability... it just never ends hah 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is a short clip of the water behaviour after using Supersport PTFE Wheel wax. I used it on top of Gtechniq C5. Very easy on & off. On a sunny day it really pops.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Have you considered Wowo's crystal sealant as a better & cheaper option?

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

I was in the exact same boat as you but took the plunge and bought a bottle during Black Friday. 
Haven't used it yet but will report back when I have. 
It will be sitting on top of Gyeon Q2 Rim.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> Have you considered Wowo's crystal sealant as a better & cheaper option?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


It's a good option but I'd say it's different, not better. PA Supersport is like a coating topper i.e. liquid gloss and hydrophobicity. It's as easy to apply as a QD, you'd be round the car in 5 minutes.

Wowos CS is far more durable but it isn't packed with the expensive ingredients (Ti22) that SS is, and for me it's all about the visual appeal with SS. The application process is a little more involved whereas it's impossible to streak or smear SS.

Supersport needs topped periodically if used standalone, so if that's a pain then Crystal Sealant becomes a more appropriate choice. That said, i'd be going with Cancoat over either of them, especially if that's what the OP already has.. personally seen excellent performance and unrivalled hydrophobicity for a product of Cancoat's type. It's still going at 7 months on my brother's Fiesta alloys despite my questionable prep and rushed application. Know you've had good results from CS too - though it's not a superb beader or self-cleaner, plus it don't believe it sets hard. Knowing what happens to the microfibres I apply Cancoat with and having seen BudgetPlan's open bottle fully set, it is a pretty formidable form of protection and wheels need every bit of that!


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks again for all the input!

Im going to be completely honest, Crystal Sealant didnt really spring to mind as i think im going to be chucking Cancoat on early 2021 given how easy it is to use and effective on wheels.

Wonder if anyone tried Cancoat against CS on wheels? I know from my experience Cancoat is formidable, but havent really used CS.

If i can get around the 1-2 month mark from PA SS as a topper or standalone as suggested im tempted to take the plunge and try something from PA hah.

Saying that, I cant help but notice Wowos CS is currently on sale at £12, must resist ..

Looking forward to hearing you views on PA Supersport Ryan! 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> It's a good option but I'd say it's different, not better. PA Supersport is like a coating topper i.e. liquid gloss and hydrophobicity. It's as easy to apply as a QD, you'd be round the car in 5 minutes.
> 
> Wowos CS is far more durable but it isn't packed with the expensive ingredients (Ti22) that SS is, and for me it's all about the visual appeal with SS. The application process is a little more involved whereas it's impossible to streak or smear SS.
> 
> Supersport needs topped periodically if used standalone, so if that's a pain then Crystal Sealant becomes a more appropriate choice. That said, i'd be going with Cancoat over either of them, especially if that's what the OP already has.. personally seen excellent performance and unrivalled hydrophobicity for a product of Cancoat's type. It's still going at 7 months on my brother's Fiesta alloys despite my questionable prep and rushed application. Know you've had good results from CS too - though it's not a superb beader or self-cleaner, plus it don't believe it sets hard. Knowing what happens to the microfibres I apply Cancoat with and having seen BudgetPlan's open bottle fully set, it is a pretty formidable form of protection and wheels need every bit of that!


Can't agree Adam, shock horror 

As a stand alone product I see Wowo's CS as the far better option. The fact that it isn't using any fancy ingredients only helps further justify it as it's significantly cheaper as well as offering way more durable protection. Application is QD like as well so no issues there either.

That said if you add Cancoat into the mix then it's an entirely different scenario & one I can see the PA WS being better suited for as it will be more likely to play ball with the Cancoat. On that subject... Cancoat is something I've never considered for alloys but, with your experience it could be a topper option next summer for me depending on how my KKD revolve is holding up. Thanks for that mate 

@Mclarxn I've tested CS extensively & even on the less durable V2 you'll get 6-12 months mileage dependent. I managed 7 months on a car doing 300 miles per week which included a scottish winter & even then, it was still offering protection. For a spray & buff sealant it's incredible.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

Always been pleased with polish angel stuff, might try this one next, looks like it gives a good finish as does their other products.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

I tried out both CS And SuperSport during the summer on my alloys, found them both last similar times in terms of durability, beading was nearly the same, but SuperSport was a winner in terms of gloss effect ect in my eyes.

Whilst PA is it's usual easy wipe on wipe off I also found Crystal sealant just the same in application.

As a massive PA fan I would always edge towards it, simply from the end visual results it gives.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

sharrkey said:


> I tried out both CS And SuperSport during the summer on my alloys, found them both last similar times in terms of durability, beading was nearly the same, but SuperSport was a winner in terms of gloss effect ect in my eyes.
> 
> Whilst PA is it's usual easy wipe on wipe off I also found Crystal sealant just the same in application.
> 
> ...


How did you test them sharky? Results seem odd as others have quoted PA SS at 1-2 months & I know for a fact Crystal Sealant will do anything from 6-12 months depending on mileage. That was on the previous V2 revision as well which is less durable than the new V3.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Wasn’t a measured test in any shape of way over a specific period of time, I would spend a reasonable amount of time cleaning wheels, simply because the pads on a BM are very dusty if you know what I mean. 

So normal cleaning with hit of snow foam then, Gyeon iron (was using last of Gyeon during summer) then contact wash with a shampoo. 

Just an observation but Wowo Cs didn’t outlast SuperSport and for me degraded at a similar time frame, both wheels where cleaned and hit with Gyeon prep before applying also. 

Wasn’t slating cs but as I said before beading was on a par but Visually PA had the edge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Just to clarify as well, where I mentioned PA Supersport 'lasting 1-2 months' this is where very impressive hydrophobic performance turns into good hydrophobic performance, as with every product on my car that's when it gets topped, absolutely 0 interest in seeing anything but water fly off any surface 

PA list it as being a 4-6 month product so perhaps I'm selling it a little short. Again, it's not designed for durability nor is that what your typical PA purchaser is concerned about.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Apologies then, I thought when you stated 1-2 months that was it's life span. As for CS it could be that the Gyeon Iron is cutting down it's durability. I only used a 1:10 dilution of Autoglanz Alkalloy to clean them during my own testing so that may be the biggest factor in your own results. Just dug out some old photo's of it, turns out I tested it for 7 1/2 months!



















Reading through it looks like hydrophobics went from good to average around around the 4 month mark.










Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

That's the thing with durability testing - some judge it in when the fast water behaviour stops, others (like me) judge it when it actually behaves like untreated paint. I do like great water behaviour, but that isn't always offered by all products, even from fresh, and these products may offer other benefits in the form of ease of use/self cleaning/water spotting resistance etc. Accepting this, judging products purely by insane hydrophobics is limiting. 

Saying that, Chemical Guys Jetseal is just rubbish. If it is protecting, I can't tell.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

roscopervis said:


> That's the thing with durability testing - some judge it in when the fast water behaviour stops, others (like me) judge it when it actually behaves like untreated paint. I do like great water behaviour, but that isn't always offered by all products, even from fresh, and these products may offer other benefits in the form of ease of use/self cleaning/water spotting resistance etc. Accepting this, judging products purely by insane hydrophobics is limiting.
> 
> Saying that, Chemical Guys Jetseal is just rubbish. If it is protecting, I can't tell.


It's a fair point, that's one of the limitations I have when testing on my own cars - another being the multiple layers of product beneath - and why I've since sourced a test panel for objective comparison of LSPs, as well as using unprotected family cars which I maintain as a fairer reflection. Supersport has pretty much always been used on my own as a topper, I have more durable base coating options for other cars I'm not maintaining to the same standard.

In reality it's highly unlikely that I would ever test something that can't maintain insane hydrophobicity because it wouldn't meet my needs, one of the reasons why I wouldn't step back from Cancoat to Wowos CS.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

90% of the brake dust pressure washes off alloys with Supersport applied... beading nicely through the remaining traffic film.


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Some good info on this thread, it is much appreciated!

@Atbalfour, cheers for the further info and video on SS marra. If its as easy as it sounds, it might be a winner!

Looks like for what I need, considering possibly using Cancoat soon also, PA SS would tick more boxes I think. If it can survive ~1/2 months of BMW brake dust :wall: with good hydro performance, top tier looks, and easy application it is definitely worth a shot! Wheels are matte black too so interesting to see what this will do visually; darkening effect? Richer colour? 

Will update when I get things sorted!

Saying that, there is no doubt ill be trying CS at some point in future also, too hard to resist trying new things hah! 

World would be a boring place if we all liked the same thing and all  !


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

atbalfour said:


> 90% of the brake dust pressure washes off alloys with Supersport applied... beading nicely through the remaining traffic film.


I can't get that much off my alloys when rinsing with a dedicated wheel ceramic, think 90% is a little optimistic mate 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

I finally got around to doing my alloys today, fully decon'd and PA SuperSport applied






































Pictures really don't do it justice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Brian1612 said:


> I can't get that much off my alloys when rinsing with a dedicated wheel ceramic, think 90% is a little optimistic mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Should have taken a swab so you could scientifically measure it for me mate. You'll never remove traffic film without chemicals or abrasion but of the attainable dirt that can be removed without abrasion or chemicals in my humble opinion a significant proportion was removed for sure.

For those interested in PA Supersport (thread title..) the product was only applied last week so its fresh, from experience it isn't that long lasting but certainly doesn't dilute the self cleaning of cancoat / revolve which are fantastically good in their own way.

It's for enthusiasts who don't mind paying a penny for that extra wow factor on finishes that allow. PA products have their faults but they are spectacular to look at and crazy easy to use. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

I use PA SS on bare (uncoated) matte black wheels. If looking for protection i think you can get equal for alot less. I does make the wheels look good tho. 

Easy to apply. Ultimately though i’m going to coat and use this as a topper. Not my favorite PA product but Still a good one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Well, received some SS for christmas this year and finally got round to giving it a go today between all the snow and rain!

After getting the spray nozzle right, damn this goes on easy. Couple of sprays onto a MF and this just melted in to the wheels. Quick wipe with a 2nd MF to ensure no smears. Ive used more finnicky QD's!

As for the look, it wasnt black and white but my matte black wheels did seem to look noticably nicer after application! Unfortunately couldnt get pics as it started raining, believe it or not.. will no doubt have an oggle tomorrow..

Cant speak for the durability or hydrophobics of this yet but will check back in next wash.

All in all this seems a good product so far, very pleased! 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Ryan said:


> I was in the exact same boat as you but took the plunge and bought a bottle during Black Friday.
> Haven't used it yet but will report back when I have.
> It will be sitting on top of Gyeon Q2 Rim.


Following on from my previous post, I used some PA SS a week or so ago and what a delight to use! Super easy to apply and definitely added real depth in terms of looks. Really good as a booster product to sit over a more dedicated ceramic like Q2 Rim or C5. I agree it is a bit pricey but worth it imo.


----------



## Mclarxn (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks for the update Ryan, looking forward to getting CC on with this ontop! Sounds like it synergises well ontop of existing protection.

Gave the wheels the first wash today after application around two weeks ago.

First pic was before rinse - my black wheels were now somewhat brown, bloody brake dust!!

Second pic after initial pressure wash rinse - took a fair bit off before contact.

Last pic was post wash beading. No top up.

Given this was just slapped on the wheels with next to no prep, in around 1 minute flat, and still holding up fairly well after a two week slogging isnt half bad!

Can imagine this will only be amplified on already protected wheels so looking forward to giving them the full works. But so far so good 























Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Just thought I'd add this pic to the thread for future viewers. 2 weeks old SS. Beading has beeb great and wheels clean up so easy. As others have stated though the looks! If yoh have matte or satin black wheels this stuff is great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

